# [RESOLU]dependency conflict

## Lumpy Gravy

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème de conflit de dépendances que je n'arrive pas à régler:

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/pygments:0

  (dev-python/pygments-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/pygments[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/docutils-0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

dev-python/pycairo:0

  (dev-python/pycairo-1.19.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-python/pycairo-1.11.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.34.0:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"
```

J'ai essayé de suivre la soluce de ce sujet https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8177904.html en créant le fichier /etc/portage/package.use/python :

```
*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7 python3_7

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_7
```

Mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Des idées?

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Lumpy Gravy on Sat Jul 04, 2020 5:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster la sortie complète de ta commande maj?

Poste aussi ton emerge --info et ton package.use au cas ou.

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Ma commande maj (si je comprends bien ce que tu me demandes):

```
# emerge -uaD world

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/local/portage-crossdev/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/pygments:0

  (dev-python/pygments-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/pygments[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/docutils-0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

dev-python/pycairo:0

  (dev-python/pycairo-1.19.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-python/pycairo-1.11.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.34.0:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"

```

(j'ai aussi un problème de repository que je comptais vous soumettre plus tard)

emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.3.103 (python 3.7.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-10.1.0, glibc-2.31-r5, 5.7.7-gentoo-nvidia x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.7.7-gentoo-nvidia-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-6300_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:    16404004 total,   5526224 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 02 Jul 2020 07:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: a5cf0e5afaa1597d2692f1f64b7e7e931863ff07

Timestamp of repository tastytea: Sun, 14 Jun 2020 11:53:17 +0000

Head commit of repository tastytea: 44a4c4c44e1784a932c46f3f51ee49aad896527e

Head commit of repository steam-overlay: ae3e928b83b722ae6197fc1bc78859b592b819e5

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p4) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18::gentoo, 3.6.10-r2::gentoo, 3.7.8::gentoo, 3.8.3::gentoo, 3.9.0_beta3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.1.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.7::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.31-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

portage-crossdev

    location: /usr/local/portage-crossdev

    masters: gentoo

tastytea

    location: /var/db/repos/tastytea

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/tastytea.git

    masters: gentoo

steam-overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage/steam-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/anyc/steam-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Installed sets: @steam

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fltk fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell spice split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upnp-av upower usb virt-network vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem hdsp" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="multiboot pc" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Mon package.use est un répertoire.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vous devriez voir si vous pouvez désactiver la use flag python_targets_python2_7 sur les paquets dev-python/docutils et dev-python/pygobject.

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Dans /etc/portage/package.use, j'ai créé les fichiers docutils

```
dev-python/docutils PYTHON_TARGETS: -python2_7

dev-python/docutils PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -python2_7
```

et pygobject

```
dev-python/pygobject PYTHON_TARGETS: -python2_7

dev-python/pygobject PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -python2_7
```

pycairo a disparu mais il reste pygments:

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/pygments:0

  (dev-python/pygments-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/pygments[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/docutils-0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un autre entrée pour dev-python/docutils.

Ce que la commande grep -r "dev-python/docutils" /etc/portage/package.use retourne

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Apparemment non:

```
grep -r "dev-python/docutils" /etc/portage/package.use

/etc/portage/package.use/docutils:dev-python/docutils PYTHON_TARGETS: -python2_7

/etc/portage/package.use/docutils:dev-python/docutils PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -python2_7
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vous pouvez afficher le résultat complet du emerge avec les options --verbose-conflicts et --verbose activées?

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

```
# emerge -uaD --verbose-conflicts --verbose world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/pygments:0

  (dev-python/pygments-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/pygments[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/docutils-0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Nothing to merge; quitting.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Essayez d'ajouter -U (--changed-use) option au emerge.

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Même résultat.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Et emerge -1v dev-python/docutils ce qui retourne?

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Là on change de message d'erreur:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/docutils-0.16::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python2_7* -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/docutils:0

  (dev-python/docutils-0.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python2_7 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" pulled in by

    dev-python/docutils (Argument)

  (dev-python/docutils-0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" pulled in by

    dev-python/docutils[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/m2r-0.2.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ca return la commande emerge -UDv --with-bdeps y @world?

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/pygments:0

  (dev-python/pygments-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/pygments[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/docutils-0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Nothing to merge; quitting.
```

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Je sais pas si ça aide mais en modifiant mon fichier /etc/portage/package.use/python:

```
*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -python2_7 python3_7

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -python2_7 python3_7
```

Je n'ai plus de problème avec pygments mais avec gconf:

```
# emerge -uaDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for gnome-base/gconf from @steam

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "gnome-base/gconf" has unmet requirements.

- gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r4::gentoo USE="introspection ldap (policykit) -debug" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    python_targets_python2_7

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( python_targets_python2_7 )

(dependency required by "@steam" [set])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dans ce cas, vous êtes tenu de activer python2_7 en gnome-base/gconf via package.use

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Ça a l'air bon:

```
# emerge -uaDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/boost-1.73.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libnatspec-0.3.0  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.9-r3  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PyQt5-sip-4.19.23  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/sip-4.19.23  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/appdirs-1.4.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ptyprocess-0.6.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/gmpy-2.0.8-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.33-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/yasm-1.3.0  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-46.4.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/certifi-9999  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/six-1.15.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/idna-2.10  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/cython-0.29.20-r2  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/decorator-4.4.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygments-2.6.1 [2.5.2]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools_scm-4.1.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyasn1-0.4.8  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/parso-0.7.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycurl-7.43.0.5  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pexpect-4.8.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/constantly-15.1.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/incremental-17.5.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ply-3.11  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/namespace-zope-1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/mistune-0.8.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/wcwidth-0.2.5  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/toml-0.10.1  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python2_7 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pytz-2020.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/chardet-3.0.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/webencodings-0.5.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/soupsieve-2.0.1 [1.9.6]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PySocks-1.7.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/markupsafe-1.1.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pip-20.1.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/cssselect-1.1.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/psutil-5.7.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/regex-2020.4.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/olefile-0.46  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyparsing-2.4.7  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/python-dateutil-2.8.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/zope-interface-5.1.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/lxml-4.5.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/hyperlink-19.0.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycparser-2.20  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyasn1-modules-0.2.8  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/docutils-0.16  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/py-1.8.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/zipp-3.1.0 [1.0.0]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/html5lib-1.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ecdsa-0.15  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/mako-1.1.3  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/Babel-2.8.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyyaml-5.3.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/cffi-1.14.0-r2  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/attrs-19.3.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/m2r-0.2.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/importlib_metadata-1.7.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/beautifulsoup-4.8.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/cryptography-2.9  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/automat-20.2.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/bcrypt-3.1.7-r2  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/python-cffi-0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyopenssl-19.1.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycryptodome-3.9.8  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/service_identity-18.1.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/urllib3-1.25.9  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/dnspython-1.16.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/requests-2.24.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.16  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4-r2  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.10.18-r1  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_7*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7*" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

J'envoie la mise à jour et je verrais demain.

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour votre ténacité!

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Pour référence : bug #722762 : dev-python/docutils-0.16 still supports Python 2.7 but it's dependency dev-python/pygments-2.6.1 doesn't -- dependency conflict

----------

